# 2012 Doomsday?



## DaMidnightToker (Aug 27, 2009)

So I'm sure everyone has heard of the doomsday prediction said to occur on December 21st, 2012. I would just laugh when the subject came up until today. I saw a doomsday commercial and became very interested, so I googled it. I came across an article, explaining in simple terms what will happen on the above date. I found it very interesting that Russia was building a very large underground complex, and Bill Gates private foundation contributing to the construction of a large storage facilities that will house seeds from all over the world for future conservation. Heres the site I found this info on www.viewzone.come/endtime.html- Sorry, not to good with computers. Don't know how to do the link thing.


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Aug 27, 2009)

lol I'm a dumbass. And very stoned. Got the link thing now.....


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Aug 27, 2009)

DaMidnightToker said:


> lol I'm a dumbass. And very stoned. Got the link thing now.....


what i understood was that the Mayan calendar just ends on that date.. nobody ever said or put in writing that the world would end on that day. for all we know, they figured it would be a long fucking time before they got to 2012 and they would have time to finish it later on.. little did they know the Spanish conquistadors were coming to abolish their gods and replace them with Christianity. 

i think alot if not all of this 2012 doomsday shit is a HUGE cash pot.. people just want to cash in.. make some 2012 T shirts and start selling them a week before Dec. 21 and become a rich man! lol.

although it is pretty cool that they are making all these sci fi movies. i love it! lol.


----------



## matteodvr (Aug 27, 2009)

ima help you out heres the rite link.....................http://www.viewzone.com/endtime.html


----------



## PadawanBater (Aug 27, 2009)

DaMidnightToker said:


> So I'm sure everyone has heard of the doomsday prediction said to occur on December 21st, 2012. I would just laugh when the subject came up until today. I saw a doomsday commercial and became very interested, so I googled it. I came across an article, explaining in simple terms what will happen on the above date. I found it very interesting that Russia was building a very large underground complex, and Bill Gates private foundation contributing to the construction of a large storage facilities that will house seeds from all over the world for future conservation. Heres the site I found this info on www.viewzone.come/endtime.html- Sorry, not to good with computers. Don't know how to do the link thing.


 
Link doesn't work, but trust me, you'll wake up on Dec 22nd, 2012 and everything will be exactly as you left it.

Don't be fooled by stuff like this.


----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 27, 2009)

So their calendar ends 12/21/2012? The one in my kitchen ends 12/31/2009... better start preparing, the end is closer than you thought!!


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Aug 27, 2009)

"Over the years, archaeologists have found carved monuments that recorded the long count for known dates in Mayan history. Once a date was fixed in time, it was easy to determine "day 1" as *August 11th, 3114 BC*. And it was also easy to calculate the date at which the calendar would end -- *December 21st, 2012"

*"Trust me, just because the calendar ends doesn't prove that time, or the world, or life will end. We need to look carefully at December 21, 2012 and try to understand why the Mayans never calculated a date beyond this point in time. To do this we must move from Archaeology to the science of Astronomy and Astrophysics." 

"It's all about the Sun"

it even says it for itself.. everything else is just science trying to be right. its like when you flip a coin and you want it to land heads, but it lands tails and you flip it again until it lands heads. scientists sometimes just want to be right so they will tweak the facts enough to fit in with their ideas. thats how they get money. and guess what.. its ALL about money....

on the other hand.. im marking down on my calendar for Dec.21, 2012 "wear spf 90 sunscreen, its gonna be HOT!" lol.


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Aug 27, 2009)

Leothwyn said:


> So their calendar ends 12/21/2012? The one in my kitchen ends 12/31/2009... better start preparing, the end is closer than you thought!!


haha. another thing.. wouldnt the solar flares be felt long before that exact day? don't tell me they predicted the exact day we would get hit by a massive solar flare.. idk to me it seems to far fetched to be true.


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 28, 2009)

W o w


----------



## Platipy (Aug 28, 2009)

hopefully there are zombies, shit would be dope.


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link correction Matt. Well that is not the exzact date that a solar flare will hit. It is actually the date that earth will move below the Milky Way. The Milky Way is a disc shaped collection of stars. We are on the edge of the disc somwhat on top. Beginning on the date of 12/21/2012, we will be moving to the bottom. We will be alligned with the galactic equator where gravity is at its strongest. The earth will continue to move down, viewing the Milky Way from the south. The 11 year cycle of solar flare activity has already begun. When Saturn and Jupiter are on the same side of the sun, solar activity is at its weakest. It is on the above date that Saturn and Jupiter will be on either side of the sun, which is when solar activity is at its strongest. It is on the above date that they will be alligned. The Mayan we great astrolagist. They created the most accurate calender to date. Why would it end abruptly on 12/21/2012? Did they know somthing we didn't. Does the Gov. know somthing we don't?


----------



## thechoroid (Aug 28, 2009)

2012! I dunno if I'll live enough to see it but I sure as heck would like to be as high as possible when it happens!


----------



## PadawanBater (Aug 29, 2009)

DaMidnightToker said:


> Thanks for the link correction Matt. Well that is not the exzact date that a solar flare will hit. It is actually the date that earth will move below the Milky Way. The Milky Way is a disc shaped collection of stars. We are on the edge of the disc somwhat on top. Beginning on the date of 12/21/2012, we will be moving to the bottom. We will be alligned with the galactic equator where gravity is at its strongest. The earth will continue to move down, viewing the Milky Way from the south. The 11 year cycle of solar flare activity has already begun. When Saturn and Jupiter are on the same side of the sun, solar activity is at its weakest. It is on the above date that Saturn and Jupiter will be on either side of the sun, which is when solar activity is at its strongest. It is on the above date that they will be alligned. The Mayan we great astrolagist. They created the most accurate calender to date. Why would it end abruptly on 12/21/2012? Did they know somthing we didn't. Does the Gov. know somthing we don't?


 
wow man, I'm sitting here laughing at this. There is absolutely nothing to back up what your claiming except an ancient civilizations calender. Do you know how many past civilizations have prophecies just like this one? When you get a grasp on the whole scope of how many there actually are, it's just like religion, there's so many that it's absurd to conclude any particular one is right. Even if it did come true, word for word, the odds of it actually being a real prophecy are STILL higher than the event being complete coincidence, that's how many there are. 

Think of modern science. What does it have to say about 2012? Not a damn thing, because nothing extraordinary will happen. If something was going to happen, we would know about it. Plenty of people in the private community would blow their whistles, there are a lot more of us than there are any government officials who would be trying to keep something like the end of the world under wraps. Also, what would someone gain from keeping this even a secret? They certainly don't plan on surviving it themselves right, so why hide the inevitable? To avoid some momentary chaos beforehand? Rofl, who the fuck would care about any of that at that point? I most likely wouldn't... 

If I were you, I'd be a bit more worried about the close call we're scheduled to have in 2029 by a meteor that is 900' across. The calculations indicate it's going to be a miss... but hey, there's always that chance right?

I'll take a modern scientists word over a mayan shamans anyday.


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Aug 29, 2009)

Did you even follow the link that Matt provided? Extreme solar activity and the earth alligning with the galactic equator are no prophecies, they are fact. The date this this is gonna occur just happens to be 12/21/2012. Like I said, the 11 year cycle has already started. Look it up. Why you ask would they keep it a secret? Because they simply can't save us all. Obviously, they do plan on surviving or why would they be stocking this huge underground complex with food, clothing, ect.? What do you think would happen if the Gov. went on Nat. telivision and told us this would happen, and that only a handful of us would survive? Fuckin Anarchy. Think of 2012 not as the end of the world, but the beginning of the end. Yeah lots of civilizations have had similar prophecies. In fact an acient Chinese civilization came up with the same exzact date... 12/21/2012! Don't know about you but 2 totally diffrent civilization on either side of the world coming up with this date is pretty crazy. Do your homework...


----------



## PadawanBater (Aug 29, 2009)

DaMidnightToker said:


> Did you even follow the link that Matt provided? Extreme solar activity and the earth alligning with the galactic equator are no prophecies, they are fact. The date this this is gonna occur just happens to be 12/21/2012. Like I said, the 11 year cycle has already started. Look it up. Why you ask would they keep it a secret? Because they simply can't save us all. Obviously, they do plan on surviving or why would they be stocking this huge underground complex with food, clothing, ect.? What do you think would happen if the Gov. went on Nat. telivision and told us this would happen, and that only a handful of us would survive? Fuckin Anarchy. Think of 2012 not as the end of the world, but the beginning of the end. Yeah lots of civilizations have had similar prophecies. In fact an acient Chinese civilization came up with the same exzact date... 12/21/2012! Don't know about you but 2 totally diffrent civilization on either side of the world coming up with this date is pretty crazy. Do your homework...


 
Dude, please don't fall for this. 

Show me one paper that says we are heading into the 'galactic plane', then find me where it says how it will influence life on the earth. Didn't your own source, or matt's source, say that it doesn't happen for 'eons'? How would we know what happens to life on earth if we've never measured the affects? 

Further, the 'sleve' idea that paper offered within the sun, about how each planet produces these 'sleves' and they conflict with eachother inside the sun which produces sunspots, please provide me with some evidence for that theory as well, I tried searching for an independent source, but couldn't find anything.. That sounds pretty unlikely to me though. I'm pretty sure there are already pretty good ideas out there for why the sun becomes more active every 11 years, I doubt it has anything to do with the orbits of the planets. The size comparison is just too small. The gravity produced by even the largest planet, Jupiter is miniscule in comparison to the sun. It would be like a satellite orbiting the earth having some kind of gravitational impact.. Also, it takes a lot longer than 11 years for Saturn, Uranus, and Neptune to orbit the Sun, why would Jupiters 11 year orbit have anything to do with sunspot activity at all?

I hope you consider all this man, realize it's all just hype, exactly how Y2K was (idk if you were old enough to experience that yet, I was 13 at the time, but still old enough to realize the bullshit at the time).. it's just a stupid rumor to sell merchandise, that's it. Look how well it's doing so far.. there's even a movie coming out with Nick Cage called 2012, actually looks pretty bad ass, but think about it, like you said, if they were really trying to keep it a secret, don't you think they're doing a shitty half assed job? How many people know about 2012? Do you see any anarchy?


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Aug 29, 2009)

From what I've read in the past, this is all to do with the Mayan calender, and the astrological shift in to aquarius, a water sign. I believe we're in an earth sign, forgive me as I've forgotten the exact details. The end of the world is just sensationalist nonsense to sell t-shirts and crap. The supposed reality is that once we change in to the 'age' of aquarius there will be significant changes. What changes? Who knows, I'll be keeping note in any case.


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 29, 2009)

just another Y2K for the gloom and doomers to run off with


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmm, You could be right, Robert. But still, the astrological shift to water is significant, given the planet is two thirds water.


----------



## FLABOY1 (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.adishakti.org/mayan_end_times_prophecy_12-21-2012.htm Not a paper, but reading material all the same...


----------



## FLABOY1 (Aug 29, 2009)

12/21/2012 isn't marked as the end of the world, they just say "its a time of change". Im gonna go smoke a bowl...


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Aug 29, 2009)

No, it said it hasn't happened for eons. Its due again in 2012. And I would agree with the comparison in size having no affect but they obviously have some affect. It says when both Saturn and Jupiter are on the same side of the sun, solar activity is at its weakest, when they are on either side, solar activity is at its strongest. Why would this be if they didn't have an influence. Sorry but your comparison as a satellite to earth is rediculous. These are huge forms of mass were talking about. Not only the influence from these planets but somthing else has made a disturbance in solar activity with a mass much larger than Jupiter.... the Milky Way! Which brings forth the galactic allignment. Not only will the galactic allignment occur, but we will be exzactly level with the crust, forming an "x" at the galactic equator, where galactic gravity is the strongest. Being exzactly alligned with the center of the galaxy where mass is at its max, means more gravity thus more influence on the sun.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Aug 29, 2009)

everyday is the evil mans judgment day.,.,u get paid for the work you perform in life.,.,.


----------



## PadawanBater (Aug 30, 2009)

DaMidnightToker said:


> No, it said it hasn't happened for eons. Its due again in 2012. And I would agree with the comparison in size having no affect but they obviously have some affect. It says when both Saturn and Jupiter are on the same side of the sun, solar activity is at its weakest, when they are on either side, solar activity is at its strongest. Why would this be if they didn't have an influence. Sorry but your comparison as a satellite to earth is rediculous. These are huge forms of mass were talking about. Not only the influence from these planets but somthing else has made a disturbance in solar activity with a mass much larger than Jupiter.... the Milky Way! Which brings forth the galactic allignment. Not only will the galactic allignment occur, but we will be exzactly level with the crust, forming an "x" at the galactic equator, where galactic gravity is the strongest. Being exzactly alligned with the center of the galaxy where mass is at its max, means more gravity thus more influence on the sun.


 
How do you suggest the Mayans, who lived before Copernicus, discovered to the day when the Earth would enter into the 'galactic plane'? 

Everything I've read about the 'galactic plane' is 2012 hype and disinformation, nothing scientific at all. Which suggests that there's nothing significant about it affecting life on Earth. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K6Y9XOytlQ

The analogy was accurate.


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Aug 30, 2009)

I never suggested the Mayans knew about anything galactic, the date this will occur just happens to be the date the Mayan calender ends on. You bring a good point with that link, but the nearest star to the sun, is Alpha Centauri and is over 4 lightyears away. The size is a bit bigger than the sun, but to far away to make an impact. A satellites density compared to earth is miniscule, while the sun is much bigger than Saturn and Jupiter, a satellite still doesn't compare. In no way am I a firm believer in the actual destruction of earth or humanity on 12/21/2012, its all just very interesting how it fits together. Which is why I can't just throw the possability out the window.


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 30, 2009)

FrontaLobotomy said:


> Hmm, You could be right, Robert. But still, the astrological shift to water is significant, given the planet is two thirds water.


 high tide and the end of the world are two diff animals all together


----------



## SatansGift (Aug 30, 2009)

2012 is just the dawn of a new age. An age of enlightenment and science. Hopefully one where humanity can get past it's NEED for dogma. Man's greatest downfall is religion and faith. Chris Rock said it best in the movie dogma "I think it's better to have ideas. You can change an idea. Changing a belief is trickier. Life should malleable and progressive; working from idea to idea permits that. Beliefs anchor you to certain points and limit growth; new ideas can't generate. Life becomes stagnant."


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Aug 30, 2009)

Very well put SatinsGift. + rep


----------



## sqhschief (Aug 30, 2009)

Leothwyn said:


> So their calendar ends 12/21/2012? The one in my kitchen ends 12/31/2009... better start preparing, the end is closer than you thought!!


Damn you I was wiping my screen off trying to get that damn signature off my screen!


----------



## fishman421 (Sep 6, 2009)

stupid fly, i thought it was real for a sec. now i gotta clean the fingerprints off my screen. 

and while i think that most of the 2012 thing will just be a rehash of y2k, it will be interesting to see what will happen. 
I cant wait till i start hearing everyone talk more and more about this, cause its about time that the incredibly biased fear based news companies cash in on this,


----------



## KiLLeR RiP 420 (Sep 6, 2009)

The myan calender is more accurate than ares today and even the da vinci code talks about doomsday around 2012 also the bible talks about it and it dosent exactly mean where are all going to die. I think human kind deserves it anyways.


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 6, 2009)

i was told Y2K was the end so i sold everything and moved into a bunker, now i live in a van down by the river


----------



## Pumert (Sep 7, 2009)

I just thought this would b relevant

[youtube]w-prt5d6m6s[/youtube]


----------



## cbtwohundread (Sep 7, 2009)

i hope i wake up on that date and only rightous are here.,.,wicked man fade away into there nightmares.,.,.


----------



## Markalister (Sep 10, 2009)

I just finished reading an okay book (Apocalypse 2012) that explores the whole 12/21/2012 hype by a very respected natural science journalist. The first half of the book was really good, going over mostly factual information that was easy to cross-reference. The second half of the book was all religiousness and spirituality bullshit, which was a disappointing turn. 

Either way, most of you have the story wrong....That date is the end of the long count calendar, the second longest calendar the Mayans had, out of like 20-30 different calendars. Their calendars were based on tracking cycles, like gestation cycles for people and important livestock, planetary motions, solar and lunar patterns, geological patterns and much larger scale astronomical patterns. 

The long count calendar is roughly 5,125 years long. The parent calendar to the long count calendar is put together by 5-cycles of the long count calendar, this equals roughly 26,000 years and is the cycle of *precession* for Earth. Precession is the period of time it takes for the axis of a rotating object to go through it's own rotation. SO, the axis the earth rotates on rotates it's own axis every 26,000 years.

The Maya broke that cycle into 5 smaller cycles (the long count calendar); apparently they chose 5 cycles for no reason other than they believed there were 5 basic elements to the universe, fire, earth, air, water and ether. The 5 cycles take place in that order. So by their view Dec. 21 2012 is *Not* the end of the world, it is the end of the fourth long count, the Water cycle, and the beginning of the fifth long count, the Ether cycle. In their tradition the Ether cycle is supposed to be an age of enlightenment, but also the loss of ignorance and the illogical. In their folklore the Ether cycle is when knowledge reigns and the unrighteous and disillusioned suffer or are lost. 

The Mayans were not doomsday believers and were not a death-obsessed culture. They believed that everything took place in cycles, including time. Additionally, death was not something they feared like most modern cultures, it was a valued and revered part of life, part of the cycle of life, not the end of a linear process. 

Someone in one of the other posts mentioned their doubt that a culture that old and that long-gone could've possibly calculated such cycles as the solar flare cycles. But not only did they calculate them but their calculations were more precise than western calculations were up until the advent of electronic calculators. Their solar calendar (as in the calendar year) was accurate to within 22 minutes! They were a math and astronomy obsessed society whose abilities were far beyond anyone else's. They had an understanding of calculus that we didn't have until 1,000 years after they were gone. They had calcualted Pi to like the 6th decimal place which took us until like the 18th century or something. Their understanding of math and astronomy was enormous and should be respected, not doubted. It is well documented and accepted by the anthropological and archealogical fields. 

Lastly, the ide of the galatic plane intersection is a misinterpretation of the fact that on Dec. 21 2012, the sun will eclipse the center of the galaxy from Earth. Odd coincidence or non-coincidence, it is an example of accepting that dead and lost cultures could have very well understood things that we do not yet.


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 11, 2009)

if i was rich, i would have been had an underground facility, im sure our world will end one day, there is alot of things that could mess up, the earth is 4.5 billion years old, humans are a mere 400 million or something, so as far as the world ending, not likely, but humans could very well be wiped off, so why not blaze herbal enlightenment's in the mean time?


----------



## PadawanBater (Sep 11, 2009)

edwardtheclean said:


> if i was rich, i would have been had an underground facility, im sure our world will end one day, there is alot of things that could mess up, the earth is 4.5 billion years old, humans are a mere 400 million or something, so as far as the world ending, not likely, but humans could very well be wiped off, so why not blaze herbal enlightenment's in the mean time?


 
No disrespect at all here ed, I'm just picky about these kinds of things...

Humans have been around for 2.4 million years, with the earliest being homo habilis out of Africa.

Totally agree with that last bit, blaaaaze away bro, blaze away!


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 12, 2009)

ahhh, haha ,thanks for the correction bro, i knew it was some hundred million number, how long has marijuana been on earth???


----------



## PadawanBater (Sep 12, 2009)

edwardtheclean said:


> ahhh, haha ,thanks for the correction bro, i knew it was some hundred million number, how long has marijuana been on earth???


 
lol that I'd like to know!

I know the Chinese were tokin' up some 12,000 years ago... that could be wrong, just stuff I've heard.

I do know that weed originated in Asia though.


----------



## Markalister (Sep 16, 2009)

I read recently that archeologists believe that the common religious drink in pre-judaism Mesopotamia, Soma, was actually a marijuana tea. Descriptions of the plant and artistic depictions tend to support this. It is also believed in some circles that controlled agriculture and subsequent controlled breeding of stronger varieties is what led to the explosion of religions during that time period (10-20,000 years ago). Some even speculate that the burning bush Moses spoke to, which revealed the location of the 10 commandments, was actually a metaphor or mistranslation of a shaman (Moses) having a "vision" while smoking marijuana or consuming soma. Additionally, the original oil used by John the Baptist was a mixture of herbs and spices suspended in hemp seed oil!

The relationship between man and cannabis is arguably the most influential trans-species relationship man has had in regards to it's spiritual, cultural and social development!


----------



## Pumert (Sep 16, 2009)

Markalister said:


> Additionally, the original oil used by John the Baptist was a mixture of herbs and spices suspended in *hemp seed oil*!


Are you sure because ive herd that it was actually the bud oil

the anointing oil was said to have healing properties hence it being recreated and treating diabetes 

[youtube]UXoZtD-q4tk[/youtube]


so the THC CBD and other chemicals (with healing properties) would be in the female flower not the seed of low thc hemp strains

if anybody else want to create a modern day holy anointing oil that will get you high and give you healthy skin then heres a link

http://current.com/items/88987762_making-holy-anointing-oil.htm


----------



## hippietoker18 (Oct 3, 2009)

I've done lots of thinking about this. I know the dude predicted tons of stuff and i believe that part. But look at it this way. It's all based on the aztech calender thing and like the person who did it had been doing it for a while. I think he just quit doing it and ended the calender or he died and noone else could predict like he could. I could be wrong but I like too look at it that way because I'd like to think that this wonderful world isnt going to come to an end that soon


----------



## tnrtinr (Oct 5, 2009)

Learn about the Mayan calendar. 

It is not like ours - it is a bunch of wheels. There is no end to the calendar; the wheels keep spinning. It is no coincidence that the 21st of December is the solstice / beginning of a new solar year and that just happens to coincide with the Mayan long count calendar making a cycle; starting it all over again.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mesoamerican_Long_Count_calendar

See you on December 22nd.


----------



## Permabuzz (Oct 5, 2009)

My friends and i really do believe that something big is gonna happen on tht day so we already made a pact to get dumb stoned on tht day so we probly wont even notice the world ending lol


----------



## tnrtinr (Oct 5, 2009)

Permabuzz said:


> My friends and i really do believe that something big is gonna happen on tht day so we already made a pact to get dumb stoned on tht day so we probly wont even notice the world ending lol


I do agree that things will happen that day. 

You have the people that believe the world is going to end - so they will do crazy shit fearing no legal repercussions.

You have the other group of people that want to help fulfill the prophecy and will be blowing shit up. 

Shit is going to happen in a sort of pseudo self fulfilling prophecy. Like I said, see you on the 22nd


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 5, 2009)

When the 2008 calendar ended poisonous monkeys rained down from the sky. Leprechauns sacrificed male virgins to paper shredders. And then the world exploded.

So yeah. The end of the Mayan calendar is pretty much the same as when our calendars end.

It's a marker of time. When one cycle ends the next one begins counting.


----------



## Widow Maker (Oct 7, 2009)

I am supprised no one has brought up planet nibiru. Aka planet x. It is supposed to be heading our way and is going to be the cause of a lot of deaths. Like 90% of mankind. Do a youtube search and judge for yourself. WM


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Oct 7, 2009)

I heard of planet X. Very interesting, but I think its a myth. Its sounds like somthing out of Marvel comic books. It began with a tablet discovered in the near East. The earliest known inhabitants in the Middle East, the Sumerians, drew what looked to be our solar system. Only there were 11. The 10th might have been the moon, or the newly discovered planet Sedna, but left no explanation to the 11th. During the 1980's, a mystery force was tugging on the outer planets Neptune and Uranus. Some astroids were being disturbed by it aswell Some time later, between 1980- 1990's the mystery was solved. The astronomers calculations were simply wrong. Ever since then planet X also known as Niberu or Marduk has been just a myth. The fact that an unknown planet or brown dwarf has an orbit of 3,600 years in farfetched as it is. After a few orbits it would either fly off into..


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Oct 7, 2009)

... outer space, or simply become part of our solar system. Its a very interesting story that I kinda wish was true (except for thr massive earthquakes, volcanic eruptions, and mega tsunamies it would be said to cause. It would be pretty cool to see.


----------



## HighAlert (Oct 7, 2009)

I was in Belize in August and I climbed some Mayan pyramids and did neat shit like that. Anyway, we had a very friendly and informative pair of local tour guides. Both of them believed that the date 12/21/2012 does indeed hold significance since, as locals, they have great respect for the Mayans. 

The thing is, neither of them think the world will end on this date. They both insisted that the date will simply bring "significant climatic change." Apparently this is the view expressed by most Belizeans. 

Now, that could still mean something really fucking bad is going to happen. It also might mean that something might occur that will only be detected by sensitive instruments. As for me, I think they are right. I mean there are so many theories out there. I have settled on the "shifting of magnetic poles" theory. 

But yeah, I'm a little nervous about it. I am only 18 but by then I will be 21, and I know for a fucking fact that I will be purchasing a handgun between now and then (you know, just in case).


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 7, 2009)

There's no planet X.
Astronomical observations are very exacting, and the gravity wells of massive objects, even if they are on the opposite side of the sun from us would perturb the orbits of other objects within the system as they move closer.
Nibiru is only found on crackpot and conspiracy pages. You won't find a single piece of evidence in support of it at NASA, the Royal Astronomical Society, or any other reputable scientific institution.

But you will find it where people are trying to sell you a book about it.


----------



## Pumert (Oct 8, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> .
> Nibiru is only found on crackpot and conspiracy pages.


lol wats a crackpot??


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 8, 2009)

SatansGift said:


> 2012 is just the dawn of a new age. An age of enlightenment and science. Hopefully one where humanity can get past it's NEED for dogma. Man's greatest downfall is religion and faith. Chris Rock said it best in the movie dogma "I think it's better to have ideas. You can change an idea. Changing a belief is trickier. Life should malleable and progressive; working from idea to idea permits that. Beliefs anchor you to certain points and limit growth; new ideas can't generate. Life becomes stagnant."


"Chris Rock said it best in the movie dogma", so he is one of the great thinkers of our time? lol 

[youtube]9FUSHSbdtJY[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Oct 8, 2009)

It's also believed it will be a renewal of consciousness. People will "awake", realize, and say 'oh shit.. wait, what-the-fuck are we doing?' [in regards to wars, exploitation, genocide, neglect, and other negitives]

That's what I'd like to think rather then an apocalypse ( if I had to choose ) lol


Y2K Is The First Thing That Comes To Mind.


----------



## seaofgreenpatientgroup (Oct 8, 2009)

Planet x sucks! Xp


----------



## tnrtinr (Oct 8, 2009)

Widow Maker said:


> I am supprised no one has brought up planet nibiru. Aka planet x. It is supposed to be heading our way and is going to be the cause of a lot of deaths. Like 90% of mankind. Do a youtube search and judge for yourself. WM


See you on the 22nd.


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Oct 10, 2009)

After speaking with a shamen 8 years ago and taking several guided conciseness tours, Im convinced a great event WILL take place. But don't take my word for it find for yourself by listening to heart and following your soul, Illuminate what is you want to "see" but be careful for what you might find. AHO-ME-TAQUE-ASE You are the master of your perception even if its Deception.


----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 10, 2009)

Platipy said:


> hopefully there are zombies, shit would be dope.


 I'm ready with my banjo and garden shears!!!


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 18, 2009)

What I desire is a rational explanation for HOW THE FUCK the Mayans figured out how to calculate solar phenomena to within sub-second accuracy.

Would someone who understands please explain?


Vast South American cultures were wiped out by European viruses only a few hundreds of years ago.

These folks FARMED South America before the trees grew back over everything.

Care to guess why the soil in certain places in South America is the most fertile anywhere on earth?

How many generations of a civilization need to use a technology before they are considered proficient?

I believe if you were standing in the middle of the height of the Mayans you would believe they were proficient.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Nov 18, 2009)

Was bored yesterday and watched a documentary on this... A young scientist traveled the world looking for clues on this.. I'm kind of on the fence about this whole deal, but it was interesting to watch to say the least...

The Mayan calendar began approx. 5000 years ago... So they looked into a possible event close to that time... This guy found proof of a deadly polar shift that occured 5,000 years ago.. he found proof in 2 continents.. Ice caps melting and retreating have uncovered plant life that has been frozen in time so to speak for the last 5,000 years... The "ice man" who was found in 1991, was dated back around 5,000 years...

Problem is, how do we know for sure that they weren't planning on continuing the calendar? how do we know that they weren't forced to abandon their city before they could finish their calendar? 
Also, there is no way they would be able to predict the increase in population, the advancement in technology, etc etc...

I'm sure the world isn't going to end on 12/21/2012, but it's definetely an interesting topic...


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 18, 2009)

Honestly, if it happens there isn't much anyone can do about it. Debating it is interesting and I enjoy it...BUT..I'll be glad when it doesn't happen so everyone will shut up about it.


----------



## skate4theherb (Nov 20, 2009)

DaMidnightToker said:


> So I'm sure everyone has heard of the doomsday prediction said to occur on December 21st, 2012. I would just laugh when the subject came up until today. I saw a doomsday commercial and became very interested, so I googled it. I came across an article, explaining in simple terms what will happen on the above date. I found it very interesting that Russia was building a very large underground complex, and Bill Gates private foundation contributing to the construction of a large storage facilities that will house seeds from all over the world for future conservation. Heres the site I found this info on www.viewzone.come/endtime.html- Sorry, not to good with computers. Don't know how to do the link thing.


When all this doom's day thing happen's i'm going up to the redwood forest in Humboldt and go hang out by this tree that is so old it was around be for the dinosaurs and lived when they died off.so the way see it is if that tree can live after all that,there must be something to it.
plus it only an 8 hour drive from my house. Camping trip!! and smoke some good weed and watch the world go crazy! i will be just chilling!!!
EVERYONE WANT TO COME??? LOL

PEACE,LOVE,STAY HIGH


----------



## 2much (Nov 20, 2009)

i am assembling my doomsday kit,1 lb w/w buds. zig zags, 2 glass bowls {in case one breaks during all that doomsday stuff}.10 bic lighters, extra flip flops.pajamas,snorkel,cell phone.helmet cam,clean grundys,volly ball named wilson.pot seeds, and yo mama


----------



## jakethetank (Nov 20, 2009)

december 12 2012 is a date representing when we will be in the middle our of our universe and the galaxies will be alligned. If this happens on december 12, that means the mayans knew the dimensions of our universe and are probably more intelligent then we ever thought possible. It might be center of our galaxy, but im not exactly sure, but crazy shit


----------



## morgentaler (Nov 20, 2009)

jakethetank said:


> december 12 2012 is a date representing when we will be in the middle our of our universe and the galaxies will be alligned. If this happens on december 12, that means the mayans knew the dimensions of our universe and are probably more intelligent then we ever thought possible. It might be center of our galaxy, but im not exactly sure, but crazy shit


What's your source for this? NASA? The European Space Agency? I have a feeling it's not.

What exactly is the "alignment" of galaxies moving away from each other at a scale of time and distance that they wouldn't even move relative to each other in the sky during the rise and fall of the civilization.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 21, 2009)

There is such a thing as the Galactic Alignment however only you are the center of your universe.

The Earth is not located in the center of the known universe.

How did the Mayans figure out celestial phenomena so precisely using psychedelics instead of telescopes? 

I DON"T UNDERSTAND.


----------



## ...... (Nov 24, 2009)

Did anyone see the 2012 movie yet?it was pretty good but I think this is all a load of bullshit.Its a shame though cause when Dec 21/2012 comes around theres probably gonna be alot of suicides over this nonsense.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't understand how the unknown trajectory of an asteroid or comet can be nonsense.


----------



## punker (Nov 24, 2009)

2much said:


> i am assembling my doomsday kit,1 lb w/w buds. zig zags, 2 glass bowls {in case one breaks during all that doomsday stuff}.10 bic lighters, extra flip flops.pajamas,snorkel,cell phone.helmet cam,clean grundys,volly ball named wilson.pot seeds, and yo mama


nice.....very very nice


----------



## punker (Nov 24, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> What's your source for this? NASA? The European Space Agency? I have a feeling it's not.
> 
> What exactly is the "alignment" of galaxies moving away from each other at a scale of time and distance that they wouldn't even move relative to each other in the sky during the rise and fall of the civilization.


this is the myans date from the long count (a complex calendar system)....i dont want to hear no fucking nonsense about nasa (who verifies the myans models) because the myans had complex models of the universe before Socrates had his head up his ass with the world being geocentric....


----------



## DaGambler (Nov 24, 2009)

[youtube]9K6Y9XOytlQ[/youtube]

sweet video, PadawanBater. i may have to start worshiping "W Cephei" as god !! 

if that things fairly accurate it would be impossible for me to imagine the planets NOT having a huge effect on solar flares. and if this galaxy alignment / plane thing has any merit ... look out solar flares !!

i don't think the end is imminent as far as -that- date goes ... but, personally, i believe we have already reached a climatological tipping point as far as green house gasses and such. i believe major problems are going to take place regardless of how many pollution reforms we make at this point.

if the mayans seem at all interesting to you, you might look into some of their 'forward-thinking' religious beliefs. A favored deity of the day, to the best of my understanding, was Quetzacoatl. A plumed serpeant (or dragon) that was also a metaphor for the shift that a man can make from physical being to an energetic consciousness. A mascot or harbinger of this 'ether cycle' perhaps.
.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 25, 2009)

Big Solar Flare = Big EMP = NO Electricity or Electronics = Zombieland

No gasoline, no heat, no food, no water, just lots and lots and lots and lots of hungry desperate people making their own rules, globalized Katrina style.


----------



## Gremlin (Nov 25, 2009)

So..if the Mayans were smart enough to predict the end of the world, why couldn't they predict the spanish conquistadors who fucked them up?


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 25, 2009)

Because they were dumb.

http://www.december212012.com/

I don't believe they "predicted the end of the world"

exactly.

What exactly is World anyway?

The conquistadors didn't fuck them up.

Entomologists agree it was the bugs.


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 25, 2009)

mayans were cool, its the end off there calander not the world, still im packing enough bud for ten years just in case!


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 25, 2009)

Markalister said:


> I just finished reading an okay book (Apocalypse 2012) that explores the whole 12/21/2012 hype by a very respected natural science journalist. The first half of the book was really good, going over mostly factual information that was easy to cross-reference. The second half of the book was all religiousness and spirituality bullshit, which was a disappointing turn.
> 
> Either way, most of you have the story wrong....That date is the end of the long count calendar, the second longest calendar the Mayans had, out of like 20-30 different calendars. Their calendars were based on tracking cycles, like gestation cycles for people and important livestock, planetary motions, solar and lunar patterns, geological patterns and much larger scale astronomical patterns.
> 
> ...



Did anyone even read this? This is probably one of the most accurate posts.

The world is not going to end. This is just media taking it to the extreme. We are in for change. The Mayans are a lot smarter than you and I will probably ever be.

We are on the Cusp of Aquarius I believe.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 25, 2009)

me too

ten characters


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 25, 2009)

whats ten characters?


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 25, 2009)

huh?......


----------



## JimiHendrix (Nov 25, 2009)

everyone who believes the world is going to end 2012 is a retard...nuff said


----------



## punker (Nov 25, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> Did anyone even read this? This is probably one of the most accurate posts.
> 
> The world is not going to end. This is just media taking it to the extreme. We are in for change. The Mayans are a lot smarter than you and I will probably ever be.
> 
> We are on the Cusp of Aquarius I believe.


yes after every procession there is a new age...cmon people...doesnt anyone read or attend school anymore...


----------



## morgentaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Everyone who believes the world is going to end in 2012 should send me their money and personal assets.
After all, if your faith is strong enough you're not going to need any of that stuff after the deadline, right?

Here, I even made a simple web page for the challenge: http://2012.cwahi.net

This should sort out the true believers from the bandwagon posers.


----------



## ruderalis88 (Nov 25, 2009)

every few hundred years someone pops up and goes THE WORLD WILL END

it hasn't ended yet, although actually it might have and we just don't know it...

nostradamus said we would all be buggered in 1999. we weren't.

the millennium bug was supposed to fuck the world up overnight from 1999-2000

2012 is guff, interesting guff maybe but still clearly just speculative drivel based on half-facts

and even if it isn't, what exactly are we supposed to do? you could get hit by a bus tomorrow...


----------



## morgentaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I found a site a while back that had collected dozens of end of the world predictions and prophecies for 2000.

Apparently they weren't using the Julian calendar, since we're still here...

Or are we? *GASP*


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 27, 2009)

A meaning of Ten.

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/263167-what-output.html


----------



## rollandsmoke (Nov 27, 2009)

not only the mayans but also aztec, nostradamus, egyptian, and more. it dosnt say it will end, it say " a new biginning"

astrologues are saying we are arriving on the other side of the milky way, our galaxie, and this will occur on 12/21/2012

just wait , see, keep smoking


----------



## smokinguns (Nov 27, 2009)

Perfect day to smoke all day long. Let's all have a smoke out that day.


----------



## morgentaler (Nov 27, 2009)

rollandsmoke said:


> astrologues are saying we are arriving on the other side of the milky way, our galaxie, and this will occur on 12/21/2012
> 
> just wait , see, keep smoking


It's astronomers and astrophysicists that one should listen to if they want to know what's happening in the galaxy.

Not pseudo-scientific frauds.


----------



## ruderalis88 (Nov 27, 2009)

smokinguns said:


> Perfect day to smoke all day long. Let's all have a smoke out that day.


aye let's see if we can get everyone we know to smoke constantly, as many fat blunts as possible on that day

just to see if the smoke would all go up and make the sun chill the fuck out and stop solar flaring all over the place.

then we could all collectively give the finger to the crazies who've stockpiled tinned food and bottled water and gone to hide in their a-bomb shelters from the 50s.  screw you guys, we're baked.

quality.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Dec 9, 2009)

I gotta say that Im amazed at how many different people and civilizations have said something big will happen in 2012. From the apocalypse to the transition to a higher consciousness (5th dimension?).

The Maya, Hopi, Hindu, Nostradamus and even more modernly Terrence Mckenna (Timewave zero), among many many others have predicted something will happen on that date. Even the solar activity will come to a peak in 2012.

I remember 1999-2000 and several other of these "end of days" predictions and the 2012 one is the only one that I ever believed something would happen.


----------



## 8deez8 (Dec 30, 2009)

We aren't on the Julian calendar. We are on the Gregorian calendar.

Anyone see the earthquake today? JUST LIKE Gilbert Eriksen predicted... near Christmas (Winter solstice)

Wormwood is coming like it or not!

www.millenniumprophecy.com


----------



## 8deez8 (Dec 30, 2009)

WE LIVE IN A BINARY SOLAR SYSTEM. Global warming is caused by a brown dwarf star causing all planets to contract their orbits.


----------



## morgentaler (Dec 30, 2009)

8deez8 said:


> WE LIVE IN A BINARY SOLAR SYSTEM. Global warming is caused by a brown dwarf star causing all planets to contract their orbits.


You're so dense YOU could be a brown dwarf.


----------



## PadawanBater (Dec 31, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> You're so dense YOU could be a brown dwarf.


lmfao


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Dec 31, 2009)

Platipy said:


> hopefully there are zombies, shit would be dope.


 you'd be the first to die. way dope bro


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Dec 31, 2009)

hmm what a terrible date to pick, my birthday is december 22nd... haha


----------



## dirty1 (Jan 4, 2010)

i call bullshit on the world ending on that day, but i do however believe there will be some kind of change. as an undgraduate student studying my second year at university focusing on earth sciences i can tell you that both global warming and polar rotation are cycles that have already occurred on this earth many times before. although they may be new experiances to mankind, they not new to this earth. oh, and just thought i should add in regard to polar rotation, judging by the average time between rotations earth is long overdue for one....


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 4, 2010)

rep
rep rep
rep rep rep rep
rep rep rep


----------



## marijuano1 (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_TzIUlaQok&feature=browch check it out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hujQg2E_fDw&feature=related check it out...
and this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hujQg2E_fDw&feature=related


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 5, 2010)

An EMP wipes out much more than the power grid.

Zombies are born when the power dies.

[youtube]hujQg2E_fDw[/youtube]


----------



## dirty1 (Jan 5, 2010)

interesting video, but i do however think that any form of disaster occurring in 2012 will be referred to as part of the mayan "prophesy". in australia we have a mens magazine named "zoo". in one of the magazines it named many different possible disasterous events that would be occurring at that time, one of which was the completion of the worlds most powerful missile... with capabilities of destroying most of, if not the entire world. this then brings forward the idea that there could be countless predictions of what could happen in 2012, due to so many factors occurring at that time with predicted negative effects.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 5, 2010)

or positive effects, depending upon your belief system.


----------



## dirty1 (Jan 5, 2010)

good point


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 5, 2010)

good=Good?


----------



## OrganicOutdoorman (Jan 15, 2010)

As long as im very baked...what must happen can happen...ill watch the greatest event in the history of earth with red eyes, giggling while chewing on my munchies i chose for that session(theres nothing you can do about it so i suggest you do the same)..


----------

